

Amazon Links to Competitor (Apple) Off Its Front Page - nroach

I've been avoiding most of the Jobs coverage, because while he was a brilliant man, some of it feels to me like self-promotion by those who are seeking to increase their own media profile on the coattails of a legend.<p>BUT, this simple link off Amazon's front page was HUGE to me.  No long eulogy, no "My thoughts on Steve" commentary.<p>Just a DIRECT LINK to a COMPETITOR's site, at the same vertical position as the product link for their own Fire tablet. That's sportsmanship and respect at its' best.<p>http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html/ref=amb_link_357714062_2?location=http://www.apple.com/&#38;token=546880F439EA3FF0C18392A0F99ACF692BB3DD8C&#38;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&#38;pf_rd_s=right-csm-1&#38;pf_rd_r=1A4Y0J33XHAJZHVTXKY1&#38;pf_rd_t=101&#38;pf_rd_p=1322640282&#38;pf_rd_i=507846
======
dknecht
A link to screenshot [https://skitch.com/dknecht/f9dad/amazon.com-online-
shopping-...](https://skitch.com/dknecht/f9dad/amazon.com-online-shopping-for-
electronics-apparel-computers-books-dvds-and-more)

------
brudgers
What is interesting is that freely linking to other sites was the fundamental
idea behind the world wide web and that it is rare on so many websites.

------
achompas
Totally agree. This, along with Google's brief homepage tribute, have been the
most respectful gestures I've seen.

------
MatthewB
This is what Google did too. So, basically, Google and Amazon both linked to
Apple.com from their respective homepages. I'm sure Apple's servers are beefy
but they must have been getting slammed.

~~~
kayhi
I have found various front page traffic posts interesting such as top of
hacker news, techcrunch, slashdot, etc...

It would be interesting to compare google vs. amazon and as you mention the
total volume.

